# Celcius Preamp Mockup Pedal - Arriving Soon!



## music6000 (May 12, 2022)




----------



## music6000 (May 13, 2022)

Celsius Preamp - PedalPCB.com
					

Compare to Boss CE-1 Preamp




					www.pedalpcb.com


----------

